# The BEST of 2004 (Hair) InStyle Magazine



## Diane (Jan 27, 2005)

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=609 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD noWrap width=11&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left&gt;




*&lt;STYLE type=text/css&gt; .category {font-family: verdana, geneva; font-size:14px; font-weight:bold; color:#57492C} .header {color:#57492C; font-family: verdana, geneva; font-size:10px; font-weight:bold; background-color:#E1D8CF} .linkhed {color:#FFFFFF; font-family: verdana, geneva; font-weight:bold; padding:3px; font-size:10px; background-color:#57492C} .light {background-color:#E1D8CF} .dark {background-color:#57492C} .padding {padding:4px}&lt;/STYLE&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;*

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*Overall Shampoo*






*KÃ©rastase Bain*

*Satin 1*

This product is great for all hair types. "It gives real shine to the hair," says N.Y.C. stylist Keith Carpenter, who uses it on Sarah Jessica Parker. $24/8.5 oz.;

*Inexpensive Overall Shampoo*






*Pantene Pro-V*

Alan Tosler of N.Y.C.â€™s Tosler Davis salon calls this a "runaway favorite" of his clientele: "It leaves hair seriously silky. I use it on Stephanie Seymour." $4.79/13.5 oz

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*



*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*Shampoo*






*L'OrÃ©al SÃ©rie Expert *

This shampoo line contains ceramides, emollients that help reduce frizz and enhance shine. N.Y.C. stylist Kim LÃ©pine recommends it for dry hair. $13/8.45 oz.;

*Overall Conditioner*






*KÃ©rastase Lait Vital ProtÃ©inÃ©*

Pros love it because it's so lightweight. "It conditions without leaving heavy waxes," says L.A. hairstylist Ken Paves, who works with Jessica Simpson. $37/6.8 oz.;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*Inexpensive Overall Conditioner*






*Pantene Pro-V *

This rich conditioner contains panthenol, a restorative ingredient that coats the hair shaft. "It's inexpensiveâ€”but itâ€™s certainly effective," says N.Y.C. colorist Kyle White. $7.99/25.4 oz.;

*Leave-In Conditioner*






*Infusium 23 *

This spray-on treatment makes combing out tangles a snap. "It softens and detangles without any residue," says Eve's hairstylist, Suzette Boozer. $6/16 oz.;

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD height=186&gt;*Styling Gel*

http://i.timeinc.net/instyle/read/bestbeautybuys/2004/images/bb_ha_07_260304.jpg

*Phyto Pro gel No. 8 *

Truly strong holdâ€”with no flaking or stickiness, say our stylists. Alain Pinon of Salon AKS in N.Y.C. uses Phyto gel No. 8 to add thickness to roots. $17/5 oz.;

*Styling Cream*

http://i.timeinc.net/instyle/read/bestbeautybuys/2004/images/bb_ha_08_260304.jpg

*Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom *

Wheat proteins and amino acids make this cream tops for adding texture and shine. L.A. stylist Mark Townsend rubs it through the manes of Heather Graham. $30/8 oz.;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*http://i.timeinc.net/instyle/read/images/spacer.gif*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*Pomade/Wax*

http://i.timeinc.net/instyle/read/bestbeautybuys/2004/images/bb_ha_09_260304.jpg

*Murray's Superior Hair Dressing pomade *

This old-school favorite is still the one. "It's got the best hold of any pomade," says Linda Cho of L.A.'s Art Luna Salon. $3/3 oz.;

*Styling Product*

http://i.timeinc.net/instyle/read/bestbeautybuys/2004/images/bb_ha_10_260304.jpg

*Aveda Light Elements line *

Claudio Lazo, of the Allen Edwards salon in L.A. recommends these products to all his clients. Defining Whip (left) adds texture but not stickiness. $20â€“$23; 800-328-0849 for retailers

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice thread, Diane!


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 28, 2005)

Great post Diane. I wanna try this:

*Overall Conditioner*






KÃ©rastase Lait Vital ProtÃ©inÃ©

but need to order online b/c I can't seem to find it locally.


----------

